# Icefishing for browns in Milwaukee



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I'm looking to go fishing for browns in milwaukee this winter and was wondering if anyone from here could tell me what harbors to try or are open for the public. Also any info on local bait shops (locations/names) would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

We are fishing Racine this year for a week, maybe we will see each other. it's my first year too, but my cousin lives there so I'll give him a call and See what he knows then I'll report back.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Post how you do or PM me. I've been doing some research and it shows that the ice can be iffy with all of the warmwater discharge plants around every harbor, might want to bring some long rods as well. I too was looking at Racine harbor, port washington, and sheboygan harbors. That would be great to meet up, but I need to get my bro to commit, but the $$ might be his issue holding him back. It might be febuary before I can get the time to go fingers crossed! Good Luck to you when you go!


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

we are fishing Sheboygan and green bay as well as kenosha. My cuz told me to tell ya to call harbor side.bait in kenosha. They will give you the skinny on the hard water. I can't wait to catch a nice.loose brown hen for eggs and a delicious meal.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Thanks I will keep that in mind for a reference on the ice conditions,appreciate it and tell your cousin I said thanks! Again good luck to you guy's, hope you get into them. 

P.S. What are you fishing for up in greenbay? Pike/Musky or Trout??


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Walleyes,whitefish, and perch. Maybe the occaisional trout.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

